# Hizzing Sound In The Speakers



## kalyanrambnv (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi, I have a 2000 watts Boss amp hooked up with 2 X 350 watts, 2x 400 watts speakers, and one 800 watts sub woofer. I have some amazing output from this config, just that there is some hissing sound from the speakers, when the engine is on. Please advise. I also have a 1.2 farad cap connected to the amp.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You have to run the power wire, and the rca remote wire down opposite sides of the vehicle or you get engine whine through the speakers.

Which ever side of the engine bay the battery is on, that is the side that you should run the power wire down to the amp, the other side should house the rca and remote wire.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What gauge cable are you using? Is it 4AWG or higher such as 2AWG.

Does the hissing happen when the engine is switched off?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

lcurle said:


> You have to run the power wire, and the rca remote wire down opposite sides of the vehicle or you get engine whine through the speakers.
> 
> Which ever side of the engine bay the battery is on, that is the side that you should run the power wire down to the amp, the other side should house the rca and remote wire.


I would try this first becuase it sounds like your getting cross talk/interference.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

There is a unit you can get, it will remove some of the hissing, it is called a "ground loop isolator". I have found also that wrapping a grounded wire around the RCA connections at a source will do this as well. Also you can just try turning down the gains on the amp to a more tolerable level see if the lose is not too much........


----------



## kalyanrambnv (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I shall check the connections in that case and will get back to you folks in a day. Sounds like the wiring is running through the same side of the car.

Cheers


----------



## kalyanrambnv (Jan 5, 2009)

The hissing sound does not come while the engine is off....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

because the engine is not running....did you check the wiring?


----------



## Nepharius (Jan 9, 2009)

Another few things.
Grounding the amp - The ground wire should be <50cm long, as thick as the power and it should be solidly bolted down to the car body which you have sanded back to bare metal.

Also I found that if you do what I did and run the RCA cables under the pedals to run them down the side of the car it puts them too close to the alternator (the source of that hiss which rises in pitch to your engine revs) so now I run it down the middle of the car and the problem is pretty much gone.


----------



## dukeboy6969 (Feb 6, 2009)

do what this guy said and itll work...lcurle


----------

